# Need a Cross-Body Carrier for Pruner



## CacaoBoy (Aug 4, 2021)

I recently purchased a Felco power pruner with extension pole. It is great for reducing wear and tear on hands and wrists when doing heavy pruning, but there are times that I need both hands free, either to separate branches so I can see a tree's structure before I start cutting, or to pull cut branches and toss them to a pile to be collected. 

The pruner pole is connected to the battery pack by a thick cord. Because I need my hands free for only several seconds at a time I need a system that is quick and easy. I need to keep the cutting blades from dragging where they might be bent, and want to avoid stressing the connector wire.

The backpack for the battery has a belly strap, I have thought that if I could attach two deep J hooks to that strap they might work like a gun rack for a pickup truck back window, but I have found no source for such hooks that seem well suited for the purpose. I have thought about rigging a sling to support the pole at around its balance point, but that could limit my reach with the pole.

Has anyone seen anything like such a body-mounted tool carrier?


----------

